#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Can someone explain to me about subliminal advertising?

## Bhavya

As war as I read about subliminal advertising, it's a practice of using images and messages that consumers consciously detect which means we can only detect it through our deeper mind. Can you guys give me a brief explanation about subliminal advertising? What are the benefits of subliminal advertising method?

----------

